# Resigning from Job / Visa Cancellation?



## f100a (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi all.

I am planning to resign in Nov/Dec and head the US for holidays and then back to Europe for work etc. and wanted to start getting everything ready. My bank account is not tied to my employer so I dont think I should worry about them freezing my accounts, although I dont have any loans or credit card balances. Only thing I have is a car that was bought with cash so I will need to sell that.

How does the visa cancellation work? Do they take my passport and put a "cancelled" stamp over the visa? I would prefer that not to happen so I can show that I have a job when I go the US for holiday, if they ask. A cancelled visa might raise an issue with them, who knows.

Could I leave and get the visa cancelled afterwards?

Thoughts and suggestions appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Yes when they cancel your visa they put a cancelled stamp on the visa. There is no way to avoid that unless you don't give your passport to your company to have it cancelled before you leave.

Not sure who you think would give it a second mind. No one on the USA customs side will give one sh*t that your UAE visa was cancelled. If they ask (which they won't) say you are in the process of changing jobs. More likely, the guy will page through your passport slide it in the machine and say, Welcome Home!


----------



## f100a (Sep 4, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> Not sure who you think would give it a second mind. No one on the USA customs side will give one sh*t that your UAE visa was cancelled. If they ask (which they won't) say you are in the process of changing jobs. More likely, the guy will page through your passport slide it in the machine and say, Welcome Home!


Im not a USC and will be traveling on my tourist visa for the holidays, so i dont want to get hassled if they start asking for job evidence etc even though I have no intention of living in the US.


----------



## popeye87 (Jun 3, 2012)

From the sounds of your original post, you have already got a job line up in Europe? If you do get stopped, which I doubt will happen, you can provide evidence of a flight leaving the USA and that you begin a job soon. I believe this would be sufficient enough to allow you entry as a tourist.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

f100a said:


> Im not a USC and will be traveling on my tourist visa for the holidays, so i dont want to get hassled if they start asking for job evidence etc even though I have no intention of living in the US.


Seems odd you put a US flag as you originally from if you are not a US citizen


----------



## f100a (Sep 4, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> Seems odd you put a US flag as you originally from if you are not a US citizen


Yeah thats a mistake. Im using my phone and its not the best for internet.


----------

